# Freckles in short-coat chihuahua



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

Our Luke puppy (8 months-old) has developed a lot of freckles on his face and tummy. They are practically EVERWHERE. They aren't really flattering and frankly, they are quite ugly.

My question is, whether a short-coat chihuahua puppy's coat will get thicker? He doesn't have much hair on his tummy yet. We are hoping that he will grow a lot more hair to cover those ugly freckles.  Hopefully any short-coat chihuahua owners can help answering my question? We are quite clueless and curious at the minute. Thanks!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

has he been in the sun much?? I know mine will develop black skin patches(freckles?) if they do abit of the Sun.... but will disappear if not in the sun (esp. during the winter)


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

It could be flecking or ticking,I know that Basil's kicked in about 8 months -http://www.lethalwhites.com/merle/ticking.html

Basil is a white kinda long hair and his only shows on his muzzle and the parts where his coat is particularly sparse, but when you wash him you can see he is covered in "freckles" all over. 

Chi coats can take up to a year and a half to fully grow in, from your description I would guess your boy is a single coated short hair, and if there is ticking present I would also guess he is light coloured? Some times single coated Chi's can have very sparse hair on their Tummies. I wouldn't worry too much, personally I think its very cute especially on the face!


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

No, Luke hasn't been in the sun at all (he stays indoor pretty much of the time).


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

My two black and white chi's have freckles and spots on their tummys and I think it's the cutest thing ever. But I am in love with all of my dogs regardless to what faults they have. You seem to point out the negatives in your pups often. There are several members on this forum who have dogs with recent health issues that they are trying to work through. So as long as your dogs freckles aren't causing discomfort or threatening his life, then be thankful for his good health and accept him the way that he is 😊.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

My KC has freckles on her snout and I love love love them <3 me oh shuh I agree 100%. Will u be getting another chi now to replace him?


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I can't even... no. :banghead:


----------



## Lubu (Jan 31, 2014)

While I don't really support your action of judging your dogs appearance.. I will try to answer your question from my experience. I have 2 short coat puppies. My older puppy (6.5 months) has only just started having his hair come in on his belly, but not a ton. Before that he was totally naked. My puppy seems to have a double coat though, his fur is a lot thicker then the other short coats I saw at the breeder who had very fine, flat fur. He also has a very thick, bushy tail.

Puppies colors can change a lot over time. My younger puppy, who is now about 3.5 months old, has changed dramatically since she was born (she was totally dark brown with a black nose, and ears, now she is nearly as light as my other puppy and has a brown nose!). When she was born, she had a white stripe on her neck but that's gone too, but now she has white toes instead, and her toes have tiny brown freckles.

My older puppy was born cream colored with white legs, neck, belly and nose. Over time he grew in darker fur along his back and has an almost reddish color, but retained his white patches.

Personally, I love watching my puppies grow and change over time. I realize that they may continue to change even more as they mature!! I hope you will learn to love your puppy for who he is and not just what he looks like.


----------

